# Hideaway Headlight Doors Only?



## Perry (Aug 25, 2010)

This is probable a stupid question but has anybody ever installed just the Hideaway Headlight Doors? Can this be done? I'd like to have the look but don't want to spend the money for all the parts to have it functional. I would be happy if I could just pull them off once in awhile for night driving.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Perry said:


> This is probable a stupid question but has anybody ever installed just the Hideaway Headlight Doors? Can this be done? I'd like to have the look but don't want to spend the money for all the parts to have it functional. I would be happy if I could just pull them off once in awhile for night driving.


Not a stupid question. Looking at a parts book, I'd say no. The covers would sit on top of your existing headlight bezels and protrude out, rather than be flush as factory.

However, I get what you want to do. Just for fun, get a piece of plywood/plexiglass and cut it to shape. Lay it over your headlight bezels so you can visually see what it looks like and how they fit. I once used a piece of plexiglass I cut to shape and painted black to give my 1977 Caprice that "blacked out" headlight look. Used velcro to attach them, and simply pulled them off for night driving. So, mock up some covers for your headlights and go from there.


----------



## Perry (Aug 25, 2010)

I may still buy a set of doors and take it from there. I wouldn't mind if I had to open and close them by hand. I would have to modify the headlight mounting piece so that they are moved back an inch or two. Then I would have to fabricate some sort of pivot arm. We'll see...


----------

